# Petzl and CMI ascenders...do they shorten a rope's life?



## TreeandLand (Apr 9, 2011)

I've been using a Petzl foot ascender and a CMI handled ascender for about 2 years now....and my 1/2 climbing line has gotten more wear on it than my previous one did. Of course, I have climbed much more in the past 2 years than I did before. What is the reasonable life of a rope if you use ascenders on it about twice a week, every week?
My rope was looking worn down to me....furred up, and some frayed and damaged strands, so I just bought a new one.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Apr 9, 2011)

maybe its cause its a 1/2 line and the acenders are really designed for smaller lines that will run smooth through the hardware


----------



## RacerX (Apr 9, 2011)

I use a Pantin on Tachyon (Lava) line and IMO it does increase wear on the rope. How much wear I don't really know, but as TEB stated the movement of the rope constantly through the ascender should theoretically wear the rope more so than if it were just hanging in free air. The Pantin has fine teeth that are spring pressed against the rope which IMO will increase the wear. The only question is will other factors such as dirt, bark rub, crotches etc. kill the rope before the ascender can really have an impact on the ropes' life.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 9, 2011)

TreeandLand said:


> I've been using a Petzl foot ascender and a CMI handled ascender for about 2 years now....and my 1/2 climbing line has gotten more wear on it than my previous one did. Of course, I have climbed much more in the past 2 years than I did before. What is the reasonable life of a rope if you use ascenders on it about twice a week, every week?
> My rope was looking worn down to me....furred up, and some frayed and damaged strands, so I just bought a new one.


 
Its looks like you answered your own question. I agree with ascenders being able to shorten a ropes life, its just wears out faster because now you are doing more than one tree a day.

Now just make sure you are using a fine grade of 16 strand climbing lines, they are half inch. I have close to 7 years on some of my lines, it takes it like a man and it seems to run through the ascenders just fine.


----------



## imagineero (Apr 9, 2011)

I come from a rock climbing/industrial access/rescue background originally and have been using ascenders and rope grabs for just over 15 years now. I 've used most brands and models of toothed ascenders and rope grabs. The toothed style ascenders are often blamed for being rope wreckers, but I think they are well below the general wear put on ropes from other things. Most rock climbers are pretty careful with their ropes - the ropes often dont get loaded at all during a climb, and many will lay out a rope bag on the ground so the rope doesnt get any dirt on it at all. Most climbers still retire their rope or degrade it to a secondary purpose after 2-3 years of occasional use.

Industrial access, caving and rescue work are much tougher on ropes. Caving especially is a pretty extreme environment where ropes are continuously subject to mud, water, abrasion over gritty limestone, ice and heavy ascension. Caving ropes don't last anywhere near as long as climbing ropes but again the main cause of damage is the grit and abrasion, not the ascenders.

When used correctly, toothed ascenders place very little extra wear on a rope, certainly less than the wear put on a rope from running through a crotch or the wear from friction hitch heat. They are not meant to used to catch dynamic loads though, and can cause sheath damage if not fully engaged when loaded. They are less likely to properly engage on larger diameter ropes. 

Rope grabs (shunt, microcender etc) are less bitey on ropes, but also less likely to positively engage. I trust a toother ascender over a grab to positively engage. The biggest problem with the grabs is when you use them without a sling in between. i.e. some guys attach one directly to their harness with a karabiner. Because there is no flex/twist in the biner, sometimes the arm doesnt get loaded properly. This is mostly fixed by having a sling or cord between the device and you. 

Shaun


----------



## TreeAce (Apr 10, 2011)

I would think it common sense that acseneders will wear out a rope alittle faster than "normal". But the fact is...acsenders kick butt....so if they wear a rope alittle xtra..oh well. A new climbing just doesn't cost THAT much. IMO . I am not trying to "put u down" for asking....its a good question. I had asked myself the same thing once.


----------



## TreeandLand (Apr 10, 2011)

*thanks for your thoughts*



imagineero said:


> I come from a rock climbing/industrial access/rescue background originally and have been using ascenders and rope grabs for just over 15 years now. I 've used most brands and models of toothed ascenders and rope grabs. The toothed style ascenders are often blamed for being rope wreckers, but I think they are well below the general wear put on ropes from other things. Most rock climbers are pretty careful with their ropes - the ropes often dont get loaded at all during a climb, and many will lay out a rope bag on the ground so the rope doesnt get any dirt on it at all. Most climbers still retire their rope or degrade it to a secondary purpose after 2-3 years of occasional use.
> 
> Industrial access, caving and rescue work are much tougher on ropes. Caving especially is a pretty extreme environment where ropes are continuously subject to mud, water, abrasion over gritty limestone, ice and heavy ascension. Caving ropes don't last anywhere near as long as climbing ropes but again the main cause of damage is the grit and abrasion, not the ascenders.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks everybody, for your two cents. It does make sense that running your line over rough bark will wear it out faster than ascenders can. I think I will replace my primary climbing line every two years from now on...I think $75 per year is a low price for piece of mind.
Another big cause of wear on my rope is probably from it rubbing on my saw chain when I'm busy doing other things. Occasionally my hand saw will slip and nick the rope too....however much i try to keep it from happening.


----------



## tree md (Apr 10, 2011)

My lines last about 2 years as well. I am on my second Poison Ivy line now. I use a CMI foot ascender and a Black Diamond hand ascender on a daily basis and I have really not noticed much more wear than when I used to climb without ascenders. As has been mentioned, I can live with replacing my climb line every two years. Just part of the cost of doing business.


----------



## imagineero (Apr 11, 2011)

We climb on 9/16" at work exclusively on friction hitches but we really only get about a year out of a climb line before it's demoted to a lowering line. The guys are pretty rough on lines - hand saw and chainsaw nicks as mentioned above, bark, dirt, grit and mud, generally stomping on lines and dropping logs on them. Sometimes we do use the tail of the rope for lowering as well if there are only a couple branches to lower. If it's small stuff we often just lower off a natural crotch and dont bother with a pulley. 

For myself I climb on half inch or 11mm sometimes, pretty much only on ascenders and mechanical devices. I get a couple years easy out of my lines, and after that they move to rigging. I think the way you use or abuse your rope has a far greater impact on the rope than whether you are using a toothed ascender. 

Shaun


----------

